# Suns, Wolves & Celtics OR Hawks Discussing Blockbuster (MERGED)



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2917781



> ESPN's Jim Gray reported on Tuesday night that a league source said that the latest trade scenario has Garnett landing in Phoenix with the Suns.
> 
> Three teams are involved in these discussions, with the Suns getting Garnett, the Celtics picking up Phoenix forward Shawn Marion and the Wolves acquiring the fifth pick in Thursday's draft and players from Boston.
> 
> ...


Sounds like things are heating up. Maybe Shawn will listen to his ego and go to the Celtics.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Suns, Wolves & Celtics Discussing Blockbuster*

This would be the perfect trade for Phoenix; can't see Marion accepting an extension to play for Boston though.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Suns, Wolves & Celtics Discussing Blockbuster*

The perfect trade is to not make one and keep Marion.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Suns, Wolves & Celtics Discussing Blockbuster*



IceMan23and3 said:


> The perfect trade is to not make one and keep Marion.


Because, he's far more valuable than KG would be. I mean the way, Marion is able to defend Tim Duncan and the way he's a reliable third option in grind it out playoff series.

Look I love what Shawn brings to the table, but if all we have to give up to get KG is the Matrix, KT and a couple draft picks; then it's a frickin slam dunk.

How many NBA superstars are more desperate for a title than Garnett; I can think of one........our point guard! You want to ratchet up our intensity, even up the post with Duncan, give us two athletic dominant big men? Then you have to give up Marion. Shawn I you're the man, I'll miss you and good luck in Boston.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Suns, Wolves & Celtics Discussing Blockbuster*

i think shawn's a great player and all, but he's a #3 type of guy. he's a small forward too. celts would need another superstar on the team to make it work. pierce + marion isn't enough. you need someone who produces, not does the dirty work.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Suns, Wolves & Celtics Discussing Blockbuster*



IceMan23and3 said:


> The perfect trade is to not make one and keep Marion.


No way, what are you nuts? Garnett is a far better player than Marion and if you could get him without giving up Amare, it has to be done.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Suns, Wolves & Celtics Discussing Blockbuster*

marion is a pretty big part of phoenix's fast paced game. getting KG would make them more of a halfcourt team. i would say nash, amare, and barbosa would be the only 3 good transition players they'd have. that's a lot of easy dunks and hustle play that you'll lose with marion. marion can also defend smaller players while KG isn't really great at that.

but then again almost anyone is good with steve in the transition.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Suns, Wolves & Celtics Discussing Blockbuster*

I say we trade Amare and not Marion. Marion doesn't like being option #3 but he deals with it and still produces and does so many things for us. Amare though, he won't deal well with KG I don't think. His ego is a bit too big to let KG take his spotlight inside. I'm looking to win a title now while our window is open and KG/Marion/Nash works better as a team and for team chemistry better than KG/Amare/Nash.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Amare to Atlanta?*



> There was a growing sentiment around the league Tuesday night that the Kevin Garnett sweepstakes are nearing a conclusion and that the Phoenix Suns are the most likely winners, with two trade scenarios emerging that could potentially land Garnett in the desert by draft night.
> 
> With the Los Angeles Lakers' attempts to construct a multi-team deal or a direct trade with the Minnesota Timberwolves collapsing, ESPN's Jim Gray reports that talk of a potential three-team trade that would involve Minnesota, Boston and Phoenix has been rekindled, in which the primary cost to the Suns would be All-Star forward Shawn Marion moving to the Celtics.
> 
> ...


Ric Bucher was on the radio said theirs a 60/40 chance of it happening.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns, Wolves & Celtics Discussing Blockbuster*

More developments. Hawks have entered the convo. Wolves would get a ton of picks/expring deals, Hawks could get Amare and Suns would get KG and 11th pick.

Then we could trade 11th and ?? for a higher pick.



> Yet an even bigger trade concept, ESPN.com has learned, was hatched Tuesday by the Wolves, in which Phoenix would likely be asked to trade away the player it has been trying not to trade, All-NBA center Amare Stoudemire, who would go to the Atlanta Hawks .
> 
> Minnesota, sources say, has been adamant that any trade with Boston would include Al Jefferson. The Celtics, in turn, are willing to part with Jefferson only if they're the team that gets Garnett. It remains to be seen if either side softens its stance in the final hours before the draft.
> 
> In the newer trade scenario, sources say, Minnesota is looking to acquire Atlanta's No. 3 and No. 11 picks in the draft along with several cap-friendly contracts from the Hawks and Suns. To participate, Atlanta wants Stoudemire from Phoenix.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Suns, Wolves & Celtics Discussing Blockbuster*

I hope u guys get rid of Amare and ger KG for these reasons
1. KG-Duncan feud gets more fire
2. I can like Amare
3. I can hate KG
4. The Spurs can make KG lose AGAIN
5. To see what Amareca says


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns, Wolves & Celtics Discussing Blockbuster*

I think Amareca is gone and never coming back.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Suns, Wolves & Celtics Discussing Blockbuster*



afobisme said:


> i think shawn's a great player and all, but he's a #3 type of guy. he's a small forward too. celts would need another superstar on the team to make it work. pierce + marion isn't enough. you need someone who produces, not does the dirty work.


Jefferson was regularly putting 20 and 10 nights toward the end of last season. I think he can be the 2nd option behind Pierce and Marion can slide into the 3rd option.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Amare to Atlanta?*

I don't really see a need for this from Phoenix's perspective (unless they are holding on to Marion)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Amare to Atlanta?*



David_Ortiz said:


> I don't really see a need for this from Phoenix's perspective (unless they are holding on to Marion)



This would be the case. If they moved Amare, they would keep Marion.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello bank of the NBA? My name is Steve Kerr and I would like to mortgage the Phoenix Suns future for an aging PF who only has 2 years left. What's that? The interest rate is high? I'll take it!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Probably should've posted this

link



> NEW YORK – Minnesota Timberwolves forward Kevin Garnett is close to going to the Phoenix Suns in a monumental three-way trade that would send Phoenix forward Amare Stoudemire to the Atlanta Hawks, league sources said Wednesday.
> Atlanta would move the Nos. 3 and 11 picks in Thursday's draft, as well as Zaza Pachulia and Anthony Johnson, to Minnesota.
> Minnesota owner Glen Taylor has delivered a mandate to his basketball executives to get a deal done, one league executive said.
> Yahoo! Sports has learned that the trade would also save the Hawks from an emerging showdown between the front office and coaching staff over whom to draft with the third pick. The front office and coaching staff had settled on Florida power forward Al Horford, but a faction of the Atlanta Spirit ownership group, with business interests in China, is pushing them to take Yi Jianlian.
> ...


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

amare is my second favorite player..i don't wanna see him go. =/


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

cima said:


> amare is my second favorite player..i don't wanna see him go. =/



thats to bad, but we'll be happy to take him off your hands, for garnett.:biggrin:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Hello bank of the NBA? My name is Steve Kerr and I would like to mortgage the Phoenix Suns future for an aging PF who only has 2 years left. What's that? The interest rate is high? I'll take it!


There must be some serious chemistry issues for the Suns to trade a 24.y.o Amare for KG...I really dont get this move by Phoenix as they were a few brain cells short of Knocking off the champs...

Just out of curiousity,who now plays the 5??


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

truth said:


> There must be some serious chemistry issues for the Suns to trade a 24.y.o Amare for KG...I really dont get this move by Phoenix as they were a few brain cells short of Knocking off the champs...
> 
> Just out of curiousity,who now plays the 5??



kurt thomas probably.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hm..I'm hearing this deal is not gonna happen. I'm listening to ktar620, PHX radio show, and Gambo shot it down.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

The Celtics aren't making any major moves, per Andy Katz on the Sportscenter Draft Special. So I guess this is the Hawks thing.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

As a note, basically any time you see "serious trade discussions" where Amare is a piece in the deal, don't expect it to happen. There's too many problems associated with moving him in exchange for KG, a lot of them cap related, so it's not just the whole "trading a 24 year old All-NBA center with a bright future for a 31 year old, 13 year pro power forward with a million miles on the tank" thing that will slow it up, there's cap issues too.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Ainge was quoted today saying he isn't trading the pick, and that Pierce hasn't said anything on leaving. It's now down to this deal or bust.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I am not a religious man, but I have been praying that the Suns don't trade anyone this week.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I am not a religious man, but I have been praying that the Suns don't trade anyone this week.


You guys were the best team in the league...period...

How in the world could you contemplate trading Amare?

If his knee holds up,the guy will be the best 5 in the league...

STAY the COURSE!!


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

truth said:


> STAY the COURSE!!


Not if you can get Garnett and only have to give up Marion . Then you would have to do it.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

truth said:


> STAY the COURSE!!


Not if you can get Garnett without giving up Amare. That would make them the favorites to win next year.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Suns, Wolves & Celtics Discussing Blockbuster*



Carbo04 said:


> I say we trade Amare and not Marion.


No way. Getting Garnett without giving up Amare would make the Suns the clear favorites to win it all. They would be clearly better than the Spurs and Mavericks. But that would not be the case if they get Garnett but lose Amare. Yeah I think they would be improved, but certainly not enough to be the clear favorites over the Spurs and Mavericks. Considering the ages of both players, and the fact they won't be greatly improved, that deal would be a major risk. Kerr would get slammed if they don't win a championship and Amare continues to be a great player with the Hawks. However, getting Garnett without giving up Amare is a no-brainer.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns, Wolves & Celtics Discussing Blockbuster*



Sunsfan81 said:


> No way. Getting Garnett without giving up Amare would make the Suns the clear favorites to win it all. They would be clearly better than the Spurs and Mavericks. But that would not be the case if they get Garnett but lose Amare. Yeah I think they would be improved, but certainly not enough to be the clear favorites over the Spurs and Mavericks. Considering the ages of both players, and the fact they won't be greatly improved, that deal would be a major risk. Kerr would get slammed if they don't win a championship and Amare continues to be a great player with the Hawks. However, getting Garnett without giving up Amare is a no-brainer.



Getting KG without giving up Amare still doesn't make us the favorites.

And there is no way we're getting KG for Marion. Marion will not accept an extension from that team, so no team wants any part of him. Hawks don't want him regardless.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

oh man. this is far too big-time. Now is not the time to trade such a major piece of our team when we are so close! I think we need to keep steady, nothing major, amare is fine here, so we are thinking there is chemistry issues with Amare? Sure KG is great, but for amare, ill just keep this same line-up.

IMO no need to take such a risk at this point, we have been very competitive after all.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks NBA for having half the owners/GMs be halfway retarded! 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2919016



> Several sources suggested that it was Belkin who vetoed the trade.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That also says, Suns claim to have never been in the discussion long enough to offer Amare so. 


Who knows what is true?


----------



## skatesb16 (Dec 11, 2006)

The latest news is that Belkin, the former Hawks owner who is still in a legal battle with the organization, vetoed the trade and won't let it happen. Thank God. Amare for KG is a terrible trade. Amare hasn't even entered his prime yet, and Garnett has maybe 3 more years left in the NBA. Plus we don't even know if he would fit in with the run 'n gun offense. And if chemistry issues were our biggest problem last year, which is probably the case, brining in new players certainly isn't the solution.

Also, the Suns have been saying they were not even really a part of the talks. They say nobody ever contacted them and asked for Amare, and that they were never shopping him. I hope what they are saying is true, but this could also be a way to cover themselves and make Amare feel better so he isn't unhappy here after supposedly being shopped.

EDIT: IceMan23and3 beat me to it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

skatesb16 said:


> EDIT: IceMan23and3 beat me to it.


To post breaking news, you must be swift like deer. Not slow like bear.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

skatesb16 said:


> The latest news is that Belkin, the former Hawks owner who is still in a legal battle with the organization, vetoed the trade and won't let it happen. Thank God. Amare for KG is a terrible trade. Amare hasn't even entered his prime yet, and Garnett has maybe 3 more years left in the NBA. Plus we don't even know if he would fit in with the run 'n gun offense. And if chemistry issues were our biggest problem last year, which is probably the case, brining in new players certainly isn't the solution.
> 
> Also, the Suns have been saying they were not even really a part of the talks. They say nobody ever contacted them and asked for Amare, and that they were never shopping him. I hope what they are saying is true, but this could also be a way to cover themselves and make Amare feel better so he isn't unhappy here after supposedly being shopped.
> 
> EDIT: IceMan23and3 beat me to it.



This is wrong. Belkin never rejected the trade, that *****, doesn't have anything to do with this. Between the ownership situation, two of the Hawks owners, are trying to convince the Hawks to take Yi, because it will help their business ventures in China, these idiots rather have Yi, than Amare. Last I heard, Hawks are still talking to the Suns, and are trying VERY hard to make this work, they even said, they'll end up offering both lottery picks, for Amare alone. they're trying to figure out, how they can make this work, without Phoenix having to pay a luxury tax.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> To post breaking news, you must be swift like deer. Not slow like bear.


Lol, best quote all week.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns won't do it for 2 lottery picks.

Kerr seems to be lying saying he didn't talk to the Hawks, then he did, but Amare wasn't mentioned. Who knows?

But I do know it would take more than 2 lottery picks. They've said for the past month, they're not gonna trade Marion for a lottery pick because it sends a bad message that they're giving up. They're not gonna do it with Amare either. Despite it being 2 picks. No matter how much they wanna get up into the top 10. They might be tempted like in a KG deal that's been rumored, or something that makes em better. Don't know if they would ultimately do it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok, so the Suns are trying to cut the budget right? KG earns 22M/year with a 6M trade kicker right? So that's 28M in salary. How exactly is paying what you pay for BOTH Nash and Marion for one player helping shave the budget? This doesn't make financial or basketball sense! KG is going to retire a Timberwolf unless his contract is cut in half!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, that is why they tried to do it with Marion. He makes 17 M. They would probably dump KT/Banks in any deal for him too.


Oh, and if they did the deal before July 1, they can cut the 6 M in half. Or it gets put on the cap for this season.

Yeah, it looks more and more KG will still be a in Minnesota. It's gonna be awkward, since they openly dealt him.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Only a few hours left to make a deal. With so many complications, I doubt anything's going to happen. We could still try to get into the top ten though.


----------

